# Black mites in frog vivarium.....



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

So I dumped some of my springtails into my viv and noticed along with the springs were some small moving black dots (mites) is this bad? Should I toss the spring culture? I searched this forum already seemed people had different views...some said no big deal frogs will eat them some said to take frogs out and get rid of mites??? Any help would be great...thanks!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Doesnt really matter as long as the population doesnt explode! since frogs will eat the mites also. Pumilo, has a good thread about how to save your cultures if you get mites in them..I would read that if I was you. requires a few supplies, but are rather cheap to buy at walmart.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mites are EVERYWHERE. Mites will end up in every viv sooner or later. Generally, it's no big deal. My springtail cultures, on the other hand, I strive to keep clean and mite free. Mites can overrun your springtail culture and out-compete the springtails, eventually wiping them out. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html
Don't forget to store your cleaned cultures on mite paper.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/79208-pumilo-dougs-bugs-my-new-closet.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's! Fruit flys dont bother me at all but mites make my skin crawl!!!!


----------

